# Comb honey for the novice



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Anyone have ideas for a script for a label or brochure that would tell customers "how" they can use comb honey?
I can't believe that I am so old that most new customers are asking me "what do you do with it?" when I suggest comb honey. I think I remember Richard Taylor discussing such a label that he made, but so far I've not been able to locate reference to that. Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

"Chew it up! Swallowing the wax is optional."


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Yeah...I'm trying to get away from the strange looks I get when I say "you eat it!"


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

OK...found it in the How-to-do-it Book of Beekeeping, in which Taylor gave permission for anyone to use or modify it.(nice man!) It is article#176 on page 303 of the fifth edition.
I'm thinking that I'l make up some flyers and small labels with his text on them for my Ross Rounds. Should help a lot in developing new customers.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you post what he wrote? Thanks


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Sure!
What is Comb Honey?
It is the only sweet in the World that is neither made nor processed by man. The bees build their delicate comb, and fill it with honey, in the very container that you purchase.

Honey that has been extracted from the honey comb and strained is not the same. Usually it has been heated, to retard granulation. If it has been commercially packed, then it has been heated and filtered as well. It is good, but not as good as comb honey-the most exquisite delicacy to be found anyplace in nature.
Put comb honey on anything you wish to sweeten, or eat it as is. The wax won't hurt you; in fact, though it has little nutritional value, it is good for you in other ways. It is your guarantee that the honey mingled with it is the perfection of what honey should be.

To use: Remove covers-top and bottom-run a knife around the inner edge of the container to let honey comb drop out onto a dish.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

